# This board is very slow



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Will someone fix this board? I figured when you remove peoples posting photos here the board has been very slow ever since.


----------



## Selenna (Jun 18, 2004)

Maybe it's just you


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I haven't seen any slowdowns to speak of since we upgraded the server memory a few weeks ago.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

do not think it is slower then usual..

running pretty smooth....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Runs great here.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

ARRRRRGGGGGHHHH!!!! The server is definately slow at the moment. I'm running a traceroute from work, and getting several timeouts. It wasn't like that earlier, but I suspect that my home connection is taking an entirely different path than my work connection.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I haven’t noticed any slowdowns here either.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

nope just steve


----------



## ERSanders (Apr 24, 2002)

Steveox said:


> Will someone fix this board? I figured when you remove peoples posting photos here the board has been very slow ever since.


Oh, I thought you meant the mental processing speed of the members! :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Steveox said:


> Will someone fix this board? I figured when you remove peoples posting photos here the board has been very slow ever since.


I temporarily turned off the IMG tags in Potpourri because people on dialup were complaining. Besides, constantly hot linking photos from other sites is an internet no-no.

The server and board are running fine. You might want to call your ISP.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm..... since my home connection takes a somewhat different path now than my work connection, the board comes up fine. Go figure. :scratch: Must be network congestion as a result of a new variant of the Bagle/My Doom virus that put an excessive load on our mail server at work as well.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I have dial up, and this site is faster than most I visit. Only another two weeks til I get dsl, woohoo.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

IndyMichael said:


> I have dial up, and this site is faster than most I visit. Only another two weeks til I get dsl, woohoo.


Congrats! You will love it!


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I have been on the board a few times today and have noticed no delays.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

This site will never ammount to the other dbs sites on the web. Why don't you just close it down? All this site is is a political forum.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Less than 10% of all threads on this board deal with politics. I guess the other 90% is crap? 

Besides which, its a lame board that just wants to be like everyone else. I came here because it was different.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This board is just fine with me. A good mix of people and topics. I get lost at AVS and I left DBSF when the fun went out the door. SGuys is ok, but I don't have the time or inclination to be going to multiple boards. If this board ever stops being fun, I'll move on.

I think Chris and the mods have the right philosophy - _"Moderation in moderation"_

I've seen guys come in here with both guns blazing, getting on everyone's last nerve, but soon most get the drift and settle down to become regular nuts just like the rest of us. :grin:

As long as we have a core group of intelligent, level-headed folks who can speel (like me :sure: ) to show the way, the light and the truth, flamers will either get the message or go away.

Remember, a rising tide lifts all boats.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Here, it seems like every time your ISP moved you to a "better thingy" it got just a little bit slower on my dial up. But being here in the east where half the World's population is within 500 miles, it gets a bit slow at times on everything.

Oops! Should have said half the Country's population.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

No slowdowns today from work.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Danny R said:


> Less than 10% of all threads on this board deal with politics....


I think that's more like 2-3 %... and I hardly ever see it.



Steveox2 said:


> This site will never ammount to the other dbs sites on the web. Why don't you just close it down? All this site is is a political forum.


I come to the forum mostly for what it's intended for (DBS and related topics) so I don't visit the political section or area very often. You can easily do the same.

It's easy to just ignore those threads if you don't want to read them anyway. I don't see what the big deal is.

Cable modem here at work and dial up at home... no problems with speed on my end.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well Mr. Steveox2 or whatever name you’ll be going by next, if this site is crap, why don't you stop visiting. No ones forcing you to come here to waste your time, and our bandwidth. Here's a tip, open up the calculator on your computer and copy and paste the number of posts total on this forum as a whole and divide by the number of posts in the Potpourri forum. The number comes out to be 5.6%, considering not all posts in the Potpourri area are political, about 3% of the posts on this site are.


----------



## antonikral (Jun 8, 2004)

IndyMichael said:


> I have dial up, and this site is faster than most I visit. Only another two weeks til I get dsl, woohoo.


You're lucky! For some reason, DSL isn't available yet in my location. On the meantime, I'm on earthlink's priority list!!!!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

antonikral said:


> You're lucky! For some reason, DSL isn't available yet in my location. On the meantime, I'm on earthlink's priority list!!!!!!


Good for you! I suppose that's better than being on Earthlink's sh*t list, but not by much.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"You're lucky! For some reason, DSL isn't available yet in my location. On the meantime, I'm on earthlink's priority list!!!!!!"

If DSL in your area is anything like mine, consider yourself lucky. Around here, cable runs so much better it's unbelievable for the same price (of course, this is completely dependant on location)


----------

